# Need Commercial Kitchen Space



## pjg35 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am looking for commercial kitchen space to rent/share in an established kitchen. I am just starting a wedding cake, specialty cake and specialty dessert business. I need only occasional use at first and then more as orders start to come in. I am in the Princeton, NJ area.


----------



## jpantalones (Apr 2, 2008)

Try looking on CommercialKitchenForRent.com. You can browse for kitchens for rent by state or search by zip code radius. I've found it pretty useful...


----------



## pjg35 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------

